# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Obst und Gemüse + Beschreibungen >  Mangostan - Mangkut  มังคุด

## schiene

*Mangostan oder Mangkut  มังคุด*
schmeckt süß-säuerlich
Mangostane

----------


## Erwin

Rotfleischige  Mangostan
Als mein Sohn Matthias mir neulich sagte, es habe Mangostan mit rotem statt weißem Fruchtfleisch gegessen, war ich überrascht. Ich hatte das noch nie gesehen, obwohl ich immer auf alle Arten von Früchten achte. Er meinte, es handle sich wohl um eine Mutation, also um eine spontan aufgetretene genetische Veränderung. 
Nach Hause zurückgekehrt, habe ich jetzt gegoogelt. Es stimmt, es gibt Mangostan mit rotem Fruchtfleisch, jedoch wird die rote Farbe durch einen speziellen Gefrierprozess künstlich erzeugt, wobei die roten Pigmente, die in der Schale reichlich vorhanden sind, in den Saft des Fruchtfleisches wandern und dieses rot färben.
Das Verfahren wurde durch Zufall von der Firma อินฟินิท ฟรุ๊ต จำกัด („Infinite Fruit Ltd.“ In Chanthaburi entdeckt und clever vermarktet. Sie nannten die neue Variante „Ruby Mangosteen“. Die Firma besitzt ein Patent darauf. 
Ich finde das nicht uninteressant. Das Bild stammt aus dem Internet. 
Erwin

----------

